# Anyone know of Grant amplifiers?



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, a friend of mine has inherited a Grant amplifier and I'm wondering if anyone knows this brand? I've not seen the amp yet, but I know his dad bought it in 1968 (the guitar paired with it is a Kent 500 series - I found these guitars on line - it doesn't appear to be too collectable.) 
Is there such a thing as a "Grant" amp? I'm starting to wonder if he didn't mis-read "Garnet"

Thanks for the help

Jim


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

See page 1 ....there were Grant amps

http://www.fenderbronco.com/id14.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello Dave- thanks for the info! I'll follow up on this amp and see what the owner might want to do with it. Looks like it could be a cool little find.
Thanks again,
Jim


----------

